# [OT] hahaha, linux "na wspolnej"

## yemu

widzial z was ktos moze? nie podejrzewam zebyscie ogladali takie seriale, ja dzis natrafilem przypadkiem na koncowke odcinka "na wspolnej", gdzie wlamywali sie do komputera z zainstalowanym linuksem  :Smile:  mandrake, zreszta. na koniec zgadli haslo i juz  :Smile:  ostro sie ubawilem. dzieki temu odcinkowi 100000 gospody? domowych dowiedzialo sie, ze jest cos takeigo jak linux. 

pozdro

y

sorry za tego posta ostro nie na temat, ale musialem sie z kims podzielic ta wiadomoscia

----------

## Woocash

Trzeba będize obejrzeć powtórke  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

hehehe , i ze 3a sie na hakiera szkolic  :Razz:   :Smile: 

obejrze jak bedzie powtorka  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## skazi

No to było dobre, chyba pierwszy raz widziałem linuksa w telewizji  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

Ma ktos to nagrane na kompie?

----------

## skiera

Szkoda że nie włamywali się emacsem przez sendmail, ale i tak chętnie bym to obejrzał.

----------

## chojny

 *skiera wrote:*   

> Szkoda że nie włamywali się emacsem przez sendmail, ale i tak chętnie bym to obejrzał.

 

http://fun.from.hell.pl/2003-08-13/emacsem-przez-sendmail.avi

 :Wink: 

----------

## skazi

A oglądaliście następny odcinek??

Pierwszy raz pokazali w telewizji jakąś dystrybucję linuksa a tu jeszcze było że on sie zawiesił  :Sad: 

Niektórzy pierwszy raz usłyszeli że coś takiego jak linuks istnieje i teraz wywnioskują że jest niestabilny. Fakt że to był mandrake ale od razu zwis??

To woła o pomstę do nieba  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

Ma ktos to nagrane?

----------

